# Which of your previous cars do you miss and why?



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Currently own..... 535d (272bhp /don't know torque )


















Previously owned... astra Vxr stage 3 (295bhp 363lb/ft)




























and I got rid of the astra to get the beemer. Totally miss the VXR wish I had never got rid tbh. They're miles apart in looks and driveability, but I miss SW57 soooo much....

So what about you lot? I've had a few RS's but never liked them as much as the VXR.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

As much as I love my E46 M3, I miss my old Focus ST in the ubiquitous Electric Orange.

The noise it made from the 5 pot was so nice, even at low speeds and it hardly had a mark on it. I sold it to a mate that's keeping it to the standard I liked so I know it's being cared for. I might even be able to buy it back as a daily one day hopefully..


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dal3D said:


> As much as I love my E46 M3, I miss my old Focus ST in the ubiquitous Electric Orange.
> 
> The noise it made from the 5 pot was so nice, even at low speeds and it hardly had a mark on it. I sold it to a mate that's keeping it to the standard I liked so I know it's being cared for. I might even be able to buy it back as a daily one day hopefully..


I nearly bought one same time as I got the astra, but had a focus rs at the time so didn't see the point. And the VXR was nice than the focus to drive. Your m3 is stunning 👌


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheers - the M3 is nice. Went to work in it today as the weather was nice - still scares me a little when I give it the beans which is the point I expect..lol

Got to see and have a go in my old Focus the other week which didn't make missing it any easier! Told my mate I want first dibs to buy it back again..lol


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Dal3D said:


> Cheers - the M3 is nice. Got to see and have a go in my old Focus the other week which didn't make missing it any easier! Told my mate I want first dibs to buy it back again..lol


Lol I'd have bought my VXR back but not practical. So I just sulk


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Sulk and then go out in your lovely 5 huh?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I know it's sad but I loved my 1997 ford mondeo Ghia 1.8td. Was a top car and the seats were the most confortable ever


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

I've owned a lot of cars, some good, most bad, and two were awesome.

Those two are:










My Ford Escort Cosworth Lux, tuned up to 350bhp and 400lb/ft which is the safe limit for the 4wd transfer box, totally stock inside and out. Sold due to messy divorce.










My Ford Escort RS Turbo, 200bhp and 180lb/ft, any higher and it was pretty much undriveable. 1988 car, 1990 spec kit, literally rotted itself to death.

Which one do I miss the most? My head says the Cossie, as it was such a weapon on the roads, so much grip. But my heart says the RST, because it was just so raw and brutal. After a really fast run, when everything under the bonnet was smelling really bad, the brake pads were smoking, and I was drenched in sweat just keeping the f***ing thing pointed in the right direction, I had a real sense of "wow I'm not actually dead!"


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Our RS250 which I loved but fancied a convertible so chopped it in against this A5 2.0Tdi which I got bored of and sold it after 6mths. Should never have got rid of the RS.
This is the only pic I have as it was pre 'detailing bug'. Side by side with the 'boring' Audi.










Bought a Mini Cooper and banked some cash after selling the A5, again bored after 6mths, so bought this RS Clio and love it! The wife wouldn't let me have a Focus ST!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

My MkII Mr2.

Had the 3.0 V6 Camry conversion done and the noise it made was fantastic. I loved driving it on the twisty roads.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jedi said:


> I've owned a lot of cars, some good, most bad, and two were awesome.
> 
> Those two are:
> 
> ...


I had a red series 2, never has an escos only saph's. I agree wit the s2 comment the torque steer was unreal in mine haha.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My pre digital dash ur quattro, she was my dream car and i loved that car. Sadly it almost broke me financially and it did break me emotionally the day it left my drive for the last time.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

My 1995 Vauxhall Cavalier. 1.8 LS, because it was a total chick magnet and a total beast of a motor.
Or cos it was my first car. One or the other.....


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This has to be it, My 06 Forester sti 323bhp and 380 ft/lb or torque, awesome driving machine with unbelievable road holding for an estate car.

sold because the wife absolutely hated it and i was clocking up the miles. 24k in 18 months. But it was practical, I lost count how many times I moved my daughter with it a 2 seater sofa fitted lovely in the back..lol


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Our RS250 which I loved but fancied a convertible so chopped it in against this A5 2.0Tdi which I got bored of ...
> 
> ...bought a Mini Cooper and banked some cash after selling the A5, again bored after 6mths, so bought this RS Clio and love it!


There's plenty who will take a swipe at French cars, but you aren't the only
one to get the Renault bug. It's all that F1 influence and bang for your buck.

My favourite car, until my present one, was the Renault 11 Turbo. A bit quick,
superb build quality and front seats that will still bring a broad smile to the face
of anyone in the know. They just need to hear the word: "petale" :argie:

Swapped the R11 for the R5GTT I still own and is being restored. I still see it
as a step backward from its predecessor. Too much torque-steer to begin with!
Far fewer R11Ts than R5GTTs remain too...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

This , Do I need to explain why


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

My old Smart....










Little pocket rocket, park it anywhere. Great fun to drive.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Of all the cars I've owned the one I miss the most is this, my MK1 Capri 3.0 GXL



Its probably a case of rose tinted glasses as it wasnt a good car, everyone in my family hated and kept telling me to get rid and I couldnt afford to run it but I loved it

The car I regret selling is my Skyline , I spent a fortune and did a lot to it but became to focussed on the details and it little things annoyed me


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've not owned loads of cars, only 4 in fact, but this one i owned for 10 years as my daily driver, it was fantastic fun and only slightly impractical.

i really miss it.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've never kept any other car for longer than 2 years......this is the only car I've ever felt depressed about parting with


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't find any pics but I had a P reg Citroen AX 1.5d was a fun little car that I could throw around & still do 60mpg. I paid £250 for it then ran for 12months and all I ever did was fit a new wiper & sold it for £150. 

If only every car cost/lost that much in a year


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I really miss my 1st car...
It was a Toyota Corolla GTI, absolutely loved it, drove everywhere in it. It was White with a really dark interior and drove superbly. Had it for 2 years then a Motorcyclist came up too fast in the outside lane when i was turning right out of a side road and smashed the side in writing off the car.
Luckily no one was injured and a QC happened to witness the accident whilst walking past, it was a sad day when it was taken away to be scrapped 

Not an picture of the car because i cant find one but you didnt see many of them around...


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I kinda miss my first car. Suzuki Vitara 3 door soft top in gun metal grey  

Had some serious fun in that car, don't miss the leaky roof though :lol: 

Sold it for a 5 door hardtop with big wheels etc. Shouldn't of sold it really, wasn't the most reliable car but easy to work on and great fun off-road.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

You're gonna laugh your bits off now!

Of the dozens of cars I've owned, these four stand out by miles.

1. Austin Maxi GPH 141N
2. Alfasud Ti PFC 66T
3. Triumph TR6 NGO 926L
4. MG Montego Turbo C445 CCR.

All magnificent in their own special ways ................... I really miss them all.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I miss my disco 3
So big and impressive and towed brilliantly
Just not the mist reliable or cheapest car to keep


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Slime said:


> You're gonna laugh your bits off now!
> 
> Of the dozens of cars I've owned, these four stand out by miles.
> 
> ...


would luv a tr6:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

my old xr3, how much fun did i have in that:thumb:


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

s29nta said:


> would luv a tr6:thumb:


It was awesome, but, the Monty was an absolute beast!

If I could have the convertible looks of the TR6 with the performance of the Montego, the handling of the Alfasud and the practicality of the Maxi, I'd die happy.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

some ****tail that! Always liked the look of the tr6 and check em out at the shows but the prices for a good un are stupid money.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

A series one custom RS turbo and a Fiesta RS1800, they just remind me of the mad old days and i really do wish i still had the custom, i would like another but i feel its possibly best left in the past.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

My Car history is potted to say the least

1st came the Mini (998cc) first car - still got that!

then came (to join my first car) Mini '79 special - it was special alright and i sold it after 3 months...

Then as i got nearer 20 i really needed something more sensible.....

So i got a 1.8 tdi Fiesta....that got chopped in after 3 years for a 1.8 tdi Mk1 Focus estate, which got chopped for a 1.6 TDCi Mk2 Focus, which in the mean time has been joined by my VW T4...

All said and done the one i miss most.....the Fiesta.....it was poverty spec, even the cigarette lighter was an option extra when it was new! but i loved it because it was simple, nothing to really go wrong, i only put tyres on it in 3 years and did a clutch just shy of 100k, but it was my first sensible car, it got loaded to the eyeballs with mates and camping gear, it got driven 100's of miles in a day, it never complained, it was a hoot to drive, never needed to work out when it needed fuel - the back end got a bit skippy, and all told of the old man hadn't buggered off and i needed the estate size id still have it, but ho hum!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Xr3 cabrio. Practically gave it away as I had no where to keep it. It ended up on a drive close to where I lived and just rotted away used to make me sad to see it!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

my Scooby, had to get rid as I was nearly car jacked. got my hands slashed with a knife couldn't drive it again. another will come my way soon I hope!!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Mini, Cortina 1.6GL, RS2000, Astra SR, Peugeot 1.9 GTI (this is the car I really miss)
Peugoet 1.8GRD, Renault Clio, Rover 214, BMW 318, VW Bora V5, Toyota Avensis 2.2 and now Audi A6 2.0 Sline
RS2000 was stolen in MK outside a pub, the wife rolled the clio and wrote it off, the Rover 214 was stolen in Nuneaton but recovered and repaired due to repair costs £300 less than the write off value.


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

Loving this thread


----------



## MicrowaveDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Clio Williams.. Need another ASAP.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mazda MX6 had this 24v motor in the early 1990 and still can remember the day I collected it with a private plate on.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

My Mini Cooper Sports Pack. It was just such a fun car to drive, looked great, was a fantastic colour (pearlescent purple) and had a roll back sunroof which was great in the summer. It had soul, just loved going for drives in it. Sadly it just became to impractical for an everyday car. If I could of afforded to I would of kept it but sadly I couldn't and needed a boring sensible car. Luckily when I sold it, a Mini enthusiast bought, so knew it was going to be loved and cared for.


----------

